# CMH Maternity Ward - Jan 2015



## mockingbird (Jan 4, 2015)

*Mockingbirds Back To Posting Places*

So my lifes been very hectic for awhile now, but I should be back in full swing to be exact as soon as I can be, visited this place late last year with my good friend *NakedEye* he made the epic trip of 4 hours to mine, then an hour or so to see this place an then the drive back, was probably the most fun explore I had the chance of doing all year... navigating the fences, ripping clothes and skin on razor/barbed wire, going under and over everything possible only to find we had gone in so many different directions...
Could of easily spent longer inside, but after walking around the place for so long, an stomachs rumbling we called it quits, an went out the easy way with secca asking us what we was doing and a tonne of other questions.... easy as that folks.


_Brief History Below_

The Cambridge Military Hospital (CMH) was the fifth military hospital built in Aldershot, the CMH was built by Messrs Martin Wells and Co. of Aldershot, the building costs were approximately £45,758. 
The first patients admitted to the CMH were on Friday 18 July 1879. They either walked or were taken by cart ambulance from the Connaught Hospital. 

The title had nothing to do with the Cambridge area but came from His Royal Highness The Duke of Cambridge who was the Commander-in-Chief of the Army at the time. The Duke of Cambridge opened the CMH Aldershot in July 1879.

The hospital was built on a hill because current clinical thinking at the time thought that the wind would sweep away any infection and clean the air, the hospital soon became a fully functioning hospital and was the first in the UK to receive battle casualties directly from the front of World War One.


Enjoy The Mockingbird Moodiness! 


IMGP0221 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP0191 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP0183 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP0182 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP0178 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP0171 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP0159 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP0158 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP0152 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP0149 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP0134 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP0131 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP0111 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP0094 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP0088 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP0080 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP0078 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


2 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr

Cheers Folks


----------



## Badger (Jan 4, 2015)

Ace as ever mate, those white(ish) double doors look like a face!


----------



## mockingbird (Jan 4, 2015)

Badger said:


> Ace as ever mate, those white(ish) double doors look like a face!



Cheers mate, an indeed many of the doors looked like faces in this place  thanks!


----------



## krela (Jan 4, 2015)

Love the shots of the angle lamps. Good to see you back.


----------



## tumble112 (Jan 4, 2015)

Thought you'd been a bit quiet lately  Lovely decay here, best peelage I've sen for a while. Ripped clothes/skin all part of the fun


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Jan 4, 2015)

fantastic!
my kind of place, very atmospheric


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 4, 2015)

Love the doors so creepy!!Great report and photos.


----------



## mockingbird (Jan 4, 2015)

Thanks everyone glad you all like it


----------



## urban-dorset (Jan 4, 2015)

Great pics.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Jan 5, 2015)

2nd and 5th pics smashed it mate! Awesome location and awesome report.


----------



## mockingbird (Jan 6, 2015)

Cheers everyone


----------



## tumble112 (Jan 6, 2015)

Glad to see the moodiness tagline btw (just glad you didn't think I was taking the p*ss)


----------



## mockingbird (Jan 6, 2015)

tumble1 said:


> Glad to see the moodiness tagline btw (just glad you didn't think I was taking the p*ss)



aha not at all tumble  it suites my style of photography perfectly


----------



## UrbanX (Jan 7, 2015)

You've been busy since being back! Fantastic lighting to all of these. 
Awesome photography, thanks for sharing


----------



## mockingbird (Jan 7, 2015)

UrbanX said:


> You've been busy since being back! Fantastic lighting to all of these.
> Awesome photography, thanks for sharing



Thanks buddy means alot, glad you like them!


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Jan 7, 2015)

very very nice


----------



## mockingbird (Jan 7, 2015)

Ninja Kitten said:


> very very nice



Thank you NK


----------

